# Kingston ssd not recognized on RPI4 / FreeBSD 13-RELEASE



## hpc (May 5, 2021)

Hello, I try to build a mini HPC system using 4 RPI4 connected by ethernet connection. 

I know that my system will never go in the TOP500 but it's fun to build and document for pedagogical purpose.

For the storage I was expecting to use an SSD disk (kinsgton 250G) but the device never show up then I plug it (using usb c connector). 
Should I include a kernel module ? Any advice ?

Here is the rc.conf

```
hostname="pi02"
ifconfig_DEFAULT="DHCP"
ifconfig_genet0="inet 192.168.1.13 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_genet0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
defaultrouter="192.168.1.254"
sshd_enable="YES"

sendmail_enable="YES"
# sendmail_submit_enable="NO"
# sendmail_outbound_enable="NO"
# sendmail_msp_queue_enable="NO"
# growfs_enable="YES"
keymap="fr.acc.kbd"
local_unbound_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
ntpd_sync_on_start="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
nfs_client_enable="YES"
#
```


----------



## SirDice (May 5, 2021)

Run `tail -F /var/log/messages` and plug the drive in. Look at the logging.


----------



## mark_j (May 5, 2021)

Can a rpi4 power a ssd over usb-c? I would check the power draw of the ssd (look on the ssd, it's often listed or the specs on their website).
You may need a powered hub.


----------



## hpc (May 5, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Run `tail -F /var/log/messages` and plug the drive in. Look at the logging.


Already tested, I should have said it, but nothing append. The SSD blink, but I suspect power issue because my power installation is not good enough. I'll retry when I get my 5v 5A power supply


----------



## tingo (May 5, 2021)

Also try the usb 3.0 ports on the Pi4, if you haven't done so already. They might be different than us usb C connector.


----------

